# Erie or Rocky??



## kmolloh2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Have a small window of opportunity this weekend to get a line in the water. I've read a few reports saying there are some steelhead making their way up the Rocky, but has the little bit of rainfall and slight drop in temperature really helped push them? Or is it still too early? If so, I might try my luck with Erie at 55th or 72nd for walleye. I grew up fishing at Mogadore and the lakes around Akron, but have a job near Cleveland/Berea area so I am fairly new to steelhead and what the Rocky and Erie have to offer during this time of year.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

The rain we had this week brought the water levels on the Rocky up, so there will be fresh fish in the river. I would give it a try.

Wes


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

From what I've heard, the shore night bite at Cleveland has been spotty at best. That being said, your best bet would be steel in the Rocky. Minnow pattern jigs w/ maggots under a float, or you can throw spoons, spinners and small cranks.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Last weekend east 55th was a bust for me. I plan on hitting rocky this weekend, hopefully Saturday morning.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

K;

Went 1 for 3, caught my first steelhead this fall, today, 6 lb. male on shiner dead drifted under splitshot. Had the river all to myself, nobody fishing at any of four spots I checked out.
Cold 26 degrees and some flurries, toe warmers and hand warmers were the order of the day.
With all that rain Tuesday I was expecting fresh run, dime brite, fish but hey, one I caught was dark silver, probably in river for a week. Yesterday water was too high and unfishable 400 cfs.
Rocky's come down to under 200 cfs flow today, and clear!

Winterized boat so it's Steelhead season for me!

Good luck!


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Commish, how far from the lake if you don't mind sharing? Don't need to give me your spot just a general idea of you care to let me know.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

CaptainFishpond said:


> Commish, how far from the lake if you don't mind sharing? Don't need to give me your spot just a general idea of you care to let me know.


PM me


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Heading to the river now. I'll report back.


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Where do u get the shiners if you don't mind. I only know of a place in Akron so I don't feel like driving to Akron then up to the rocky.


----------



## kmolloh2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for all the input. I did get out for a little bit at Rocky. Took it as an opportunity to kind of explore the river a little bit. Started at emerald necklace and worked my way down. Had a few missed fish, nothing landed but it was a beautiful day so I'd say it was time well spent! Anyone land anything?


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Not me. Saw a few get pulled out by guys around me, but I think the only thing I caught was a cold.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Today three strikes and finally 1 fish landed and released, 7 lb., dark silver with red line, not fresh run, on salted shiner. Cold got to my fingers only fished 2 plus hours. Shiners are left over from perch fishing in November, seined them at the Marina from Rocky and salted and froze em in snack bags.


----------

